# Florida Man Accused Of Poisoning Co-worker’s Drink With Bodily Fluid



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 15, 2018)

TALLAHASSEE, FL (WTXL/RNN) - A Florida man who was caught on camera allegedly putting a white bodily fluid into a co-worker’s water is facing new felony charges for poisoning.

Robert Tyson, 62, is now charged with two counts of poisoning water with intent to kill or injure. He was booked into the Leon County Detention Center on Tuesday and freed on a $2,000 bond.

The charges stem from multiple incidents in June and July where Tyson was caught on camera allegedly putting a white bodily fluid into his co-worker’s water mug. Tyson was immediately fired from the Center for Dermatology on Welby Way after his place of employment reviewed the security footage.

At that time, the victim told police she suspected the motive for the alleged incidents was that Tyson believed she lacked the capability to be an effective office manager. The police report states Tyson sent several letters to the victim and her employer indicating that he was not satisfied with her management style.


The victim also provided officers with an email and letter that Tyson sent to human resources admitting his guilt in one of the alleged incidents. In the email he said, “I am attaching a letter of admission of guilt and a plea to end this matter quickly. I pray it will. My life is a total wreck right now.”

In the letter, Tyson also blamed his actions on exhaustion due to his work schedule.

Before the new charges, Tyson faced two counts of battery. Court records indicate the State Attorney’s Office dismissed the battery charges upon the filing of the new charges.


The new charges are described in a court document filed by an assistant state prosecutor on Nov. 6.


The documents say Tyson, “did unlawfully introduce, add, or mingle any poison, bacterium, radioactive material, virus, or chemical compound with food, drink, medicine, or any product designed to be ingested, consumed, or applied to the body with intent to kill or injure another person.”

An explanation on why the charges were changed was not readily available.

_Copyright 2018 WTXL via Raycom News Network. All rights reserved._


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 15, 2018)

Was the victim black ?


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 15, 2018)

How can a 60 plus person be so petty?

Reason 455 why I lock up all my things in an office and never leave them unattended when out. People are so crazy.


----------



## LiftedUp (Nov 15, 2018)

Nasty!


----------



## nysister (Nov 15, 2018)

He looks like he oozes bodily fluids. 

How revolting!

Lock him up.


----------



## Shula (Nov 15, 2018)

This is so vile and upsetting to me. How do people come to even think like this?


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 15, 2018)

Sigh. 

Always Florida....the sunshine state. Lol.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 17, 2018)

I saw Tallahassee and contemplated not reading the rest. Since it's Florida...it wasnt as shocking.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 17, 2018)

I got some WM haters at work so I better start locking up as well...


----------



## lisatamika (Nov 17, 2018)

Uncle Charla always says the craziest people come from the Bronx and all of Florida, so I'm not surprised. 

I hope he gets some "white bodily fluid" in the slammer.


----------



## RUBY (Nov 17, 2018)

What was the fluid?


----------



## demlew (Nov 18, 2018)

RUBY said:


> What was the fluid?



Different article:

A Tallahassee man is being accused of putting semen in a co-worker's water and blaming it on his exhausting work schedule.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.tallahassee.com/amp/1997706002


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 18, 2018)

What was his job? This would make more sense if he was passed over for the same job but I have a feeling he was the janitor. Who sends letters complaining about the person to the person and management and thinks they’re getting away with something like this? In this day and age, he didn’t check for cameras first? 

I’m guessing the woman isn’t white. If she is then she probably refused his advances.


----------



## RUBY (Nov 18, 2018)

demlew said:


> Different article:
> 
> A Tallahassee man is being accused of putting semen in a co-worker's water and blaming it on his exhausting work schedule.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.tallahassee.com/amp/1997706002



Thank you. Hopefully the lady didn't consume it otherwise there should be hell to pay.


----------

